# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Ubiquiti Routerstation

## yorgos

*Κατασκευαστής:*
http://www.ubnt.com/products/rs.php
<---RS


http://www.ubnt.com/products/rspro.php
<---RS_Pro



*Σε Ελλάδα:*
e-shop.gr RouterStation 69€ 
e-wifi.gr RouterStation 68.9€ 
e-wifi.gr RouterStation_Pro 82€
από_ONAIR RouterStation 65€ 

*Σε Ευρώπη:*
wifi-stock.com RouterStation 42.92€ +18%VAT

*Wiki*
...............

*Συνιστώμενα κουτιά*
 IP66
aerial.net 23.06€ + ΦΠΑ
e-wifi.gr 27.37€

*RS Firmware*
By acoul  ......last update on 18/07/2009
By Acinonyx <--- Αναμείνατε!   ::  

*RS_Pro Firmware*
.......................



*forum*
RS forum
openwrt.gr

*Disclaimer*
Τα παραπάνω στοιχεία έχουν καθαρά ενημερωτικό χαρακτήρα και όχι παρότρυνση ή διαφήμιση και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί υπεύθυνος για τυχόν παρέκτροπα αυτός που τα ανάρτησε! Ο κάθε χρήστης/ενδιαφερόμενος οφείλει να ελέγχει και να επιβεβαιώνει, ο ίδιος, για την εγκυρότητα των στοιχείων αλλά και την φερεγγυότητα του πωλητή καθώς και για την *εξασφάλιση τις εγγύησης*, ειδικά όταν πρόκειται να προβεί σε αγορές μέσω Ίντερνετ.

----------


## yorgos

όπως είπε και ο costas43gr , μαζεμένα νοικοκυρεμένα.

άντε σιγά σιγά να βάλουμε στο πρόγραμμα και κάνα workshop  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Το καλύτερο θα ήταν αυτό. Να το δούμε όλοι μαζί και να δούμε πως θα γίνει λειτουργικό σε έναν κόμβο, σαν ένα μόνο του και πολλά μαζί.
Πάντως δοκίμασα και του έκανα update - upgrade και έχει μέσα τώρα KAMIKAZE (8.09, r14511) . 
*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ μετά από αυτό δεν ακούει στην 192.168.1.20 αλλά στην 192.168.1.1* (ψαχνόμουν για ώρα στον γκουγκλι)

Από ρυθμίσεις έχω βρει πααααρα πολλά στο ίντερνετ, ενδεικτικά εδώ 
http://oldwiki.openwrt.org/OpenWrtDocs(2f)KamikazeConfiguration.html
και εδώ http://wiki.ubnt.com/wiki/index.php/Rou ... etup_Guide
Έχω βάλει και το πακέτο για quagga και ψάχνω πλέον τρόπους σεταρίσματος... (μια CM6 στο slot0 δουλεύει μια χαρά)

----------


## costas43gr

Εκτός από το putty ( http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgta ... nload.html )
για άνοιγμα και επεξεργασία των αρχείων παραμετροποίησης του openwrt χωρίς κονσόλα, δουλεύω το πρόγραμμα WinSCP ( http://winscp.net/eng/index.php ) που βρίσκεις άμεσα τα αρχεία που θες, τα αλλάζεις και τελειώνεις με 2 βήματα... (Επιλέγουμε SCP protocol)

----------


## commando

Βασικα επρεπε να πεις στον akoulix απλα να αλλαξει τον τιτλο,
Τεσπα δεν θελω να σας το χαλαω αλλα μονο ένας μπορει να βοηθησει να γινει τουμπανο το RS και αν συνεργαστουμε για licences να εχουμε ενα προιον δικο μας ραμενο και επισημο AWMN μακρια απο μικροτικ πλεον θα ειναι πολυ καλο.
Xωρις web interface πολυ το φοβαμαι οτι θα εχει περιορισμενη δραση αν δεν του περαστει τουλαχιστον DD-WRT που φαινεται οτι το δουλευουν καλα.
Sebastian Gottschall

----------


## papashark

> Xωρις web interface πολυ το φοβαμαι οτι θα εχει περιορισμενη δραση αν δεν του περαστει τουλαχιστον DD-WRT που φαινεται οτι το δουλευουν καλα.


++++


Πράγματι, φοβάμαι ότι πολλοί θα το αγοράσουν, αλλά χωρίς web interface πολύ λίγοι θα παίξουν μαζί του...

----------


## commando

Ωχ καλα μπηκε ο Aπριλιος, ο papashark συμφωνει μαζι μου!Το λεγε το ζωδιο μου!
Βασικα guys οκ ολα καλα και εγω μαζι σας αλλα το routerstation ηρθε με τιμη 69 ευρω.Το ρημαδι το atom330 εχει 71!και του χωνεις πανω τα κερατα σου...Δηλαδη πόσο τελοσπαντων καιει λιγοτερα και ποσα χρονια θα περασουν να γινει η αποσβεση.?
Αλλα για πειραματικους λογους και για ελευθερο λογισμικο παω πασο,αλλιως Atom κ παλι atom.

----------


## papashark

> Ωχ καλα μπηκε ο Aπριλιος, ο papashark συμφωνει μαζι μου!Το λεγε το ζωδιο μου!
> Βασικα guys οκ ολα καλα και εγω μαζι σας αλλα το routerstation ηρθε με τιμη 69 ευρω.Το ρημαδι το atom330 εχει 71!και του χωνεις πανω τα κερατα σου...Δηλαδη πόσο τελοσπαντων καιει λιγοτερα και ποσα χρονια θα περασουν να γινει η αποσβεση.?
> Αλλα για πειραματικους λογους και για ελευθερο λογισμικο παω πασο,αλλιως Atom κ παλι atom.


Aμα λες κάτι σωστό, γιατί να μην συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ?

Πάντως τα atom based motherboards σε σχέση με τα RouterStation, καίνε περισσότερο ρεύμα, θέλουν μεγαλύτερο κουτί, τροφοδοτικό κανονικό (ή έστω τα μικρά τα PicoPSU ή πως τα λένε), θες και ένα τετραπλό. Βέβαια ποιο γρήγορο και 4 λινκ, αλλά μεγάλη πολυπλοκότητα....

Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα είτε routerstation είτε routerboard και ένα κεντρικό PC για router, παρά το ένα PC. Nα μπορούσαν να τρέξουν και Μikrotik, μπόμπα θα ήταν  ::

----------


## chrismarine

πάντως εφόσον υποστηρίζεται από dd-wrt θα έχει web if ,εγώ το είχα περάσει σε ένα wrt-54gl ως πελάτης και άσχετος στο awmn ,πραγματικά πολύ ωραία διαχείριση και έκανε παπάδες !
παραθέτω τον τρόπο ,το μόνο που δεν ξέρω είναι αν χρειάζεται κάποιο activation ,στο wrt-54 v23 δεν χρειάστηκε,και πάλι όμως είναι 20ευρω 

do not upgrade with web interface from the last version, there was a bug in the last version which could get you into troubles.
so please use the tftp recovery way.
plugin your cable into the wan port. plugoff the power cord. push the reset button, plugin power cord and hold the button for 10 seconds. 
then do "tftp -i 192.168.1.20 put RS.dd-wrt.bin"
no settings or activation will be lost


http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv3/dd-wrt/downloads.html

----------


## commando

Η πολιτικη του Brainslayer aka Sebastian aka DD-wrt ειναι το dd να ειναι free για consumer μηχανακια πχ fonera,linksys αλλα η ubiquity προσανατολιζεται σε business οποτε και χρεωνει activation.Ισως δεν αλλαξει αυτο διοτι για να πλουτισει βαζει επισημα σε Buffalo μηχανακια dd-wrt οποτε αν υποστηριξει full αλλο hardware οπως το RStation θα ηταν πολυ ανταγωνιστικο,κοινως θα εβγαζε τα ματια του.
Πχ εχει κ πληρωμενη εκδοση fonera αλλα εκει τι κανει εχει b/w limit per mac/ip που σημαινει οτι καποιος το εχει βαλει για radius,hotspot αρα εμπορικους λογους,ασχετο αν θελω να το κανω και εγω για τους clients μου.Αυτη ειναι η πολιτικη του.
Κοιτα ο,τι πληρωνεις παιρνεις.

----------


## chrismarine

το θέμα είναι αν με dd-wrt μας κάνει για το σκοπό που το θέλουμε "bb-awmn", bgp routing,κτλ, καθώς 69 eur routerstation +20-25eur activation =89eur σε σχέση με τα 141.85 που εχει το 433ah είναι σεβαστή διαφορά !
http://www.dd-wrt.com/shop/catalog/prod ... cts_id=728

----------


## commando

Ακριβως + οτι εχει και στο web interface fast frames.
Exει και BGP αλλα δεν ξερω αν εχει φιλτρα οποτε εκει θα θελει λιγο κονσολα το bgpd για edit.

----------


## VFXCode

Μπορούμε να το αγοράσουμε από κάπου????

----------


## baskin

Το openwrt έχει πλέον πλήρες web interface και αν χρειαστεί κονσόλα είναι για ειδικά και ελάχιστα θέματα.[attachment=0:1qsxvico]snapshot4_openwrt_web.jpeg[/attachment:1qsxvico][attachment=1:1qsxvico]snapshot3_openwrt_web.jpeg[/attachment:1qsxvico][attachment=2:1qsxvico]snapshot2_openwrt_web.jpeg[/attachment:1qsxvico][attachment=3:1qsxvico]snapshot1_openwrt_web.jpeg[/attachment:1qsxvico]

----------


## SV1EFO

Θα φτιαξει κανεις απο τους γνωστες κανενα step by step confiquration, οπως παλιοτερα με αλλες συσκευες παιδια και για μας τους αδαεις?? Αντε γιατι το βλεπω πολυ hot hardware για το δικτυο. Εγω εχω παρει 1 και αν το στεισω και παιζει με βλεπω για αλλα 2 .

----------


## yorgos

Είπαμε πρέπει να γίνει φέστ, όπως τον παλιό καλό καιρό.  ::  

Καλό είναι επίσης να μπορούσε να γίνει και κάνα κονέ μεταξύ ΔΣ και Ubi. Πρέπει να ενημερωθούν εκεί στην Ούμπι ότι υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον από την κοινότητά μας. Αν το σχεδιάσουμε καλά ίσως μας εγκρίνουν κάνα βάουτσερ εκπτωτικό για τα μέλη του συλλόγου  ::  
(έχω δυνατά επιχειρήματα του γιατί πρέπει να γίνει έτσι) 
Να ένα καλό "φασουλάκι" για του "σακί" των κινήτρων που λέγαμε στην ΓΣ

Είμαστε οι ιδανικοί μπέτα τέστερ!!! 
* 24/7 λειτουργία
* Σταθερό και μεγάλο τράφικ
* μεγάλη διασπορά και μεγάλο πλήθος
* ακραίες καιρικές συνθήκες
το καλοκαίρι θα ψήνονται στις ταράτσες σαν παϊδάκια, το χειμώνα μέσα στην υγρασία και το κρύο και με τους απότομους ανέμους να δοκιμάζουν την αντοχή τους στους κραδασμούς και στον στατικό ηλεκτρισμό, και πάει λέγοντας.
* ποικιλία από διαφορετικά λειτουργικά συστήματα αλλά και ασύρματες κάρτες.
* Υλοποιήσει και χρήση από χρήστες vice & Novice! (πολύ σημαντικό για το μάρκετίνγ τους)

Γενικά θα μπορούσε να βγει ένα καλό πλάνο  ::

----------


## VFXCode

> ... Αν το σχεδιάσουμε καλά ίσως μας εγκρίνουν κάνα βάουτσερ εκπτωτικό *για τα μέλη του συλλόγου*  
> (έχω δυνατά επιχειρήματα του γιατί πρέπει να γίνει έτσι) 
> ...


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον μήπως να το αναπτύξεις λίγο αν θέλεις???

----------


## papashark

> Μπορούμε να το αγοράσουμε από κάπου????


Bεβαίως !

----------


## yorgos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από yorgos
> 
> ... Αν το σχεδιάσουμε καλά ίσως μας εγκρίνουν κάνα βάουτσερ εκπτωτικό *για τα μέλη του συλλόγου*  
> (έχω δυνατά επιχειρήματα του γιατί πρέπει να γίνει έτσι) 
> ...
> 
> 
> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον μήπως να το αναπτύξεις λίγο αν θέλεις???


Ίσως αργότερα  ::

----------


## yorgos

RouterStation LAN Performance Issue




> Hey Guys,
> 
> We have found a small issue that affects a very LIMITED number of RouterStation devices that can cause the 3rd Ethernet LAN perfromance to be less then anticipated.
> 
> This issue has been CORRECTED for all future shipments.
> 
> If you feel you are affected by this issue please contact me directly [email protected] and I will issue an RMA and replace the unit for you.
> 
> Thank you,
> ...


Όσοι πήρατε, κάντε έναν έλεγχο για να είστε σίγουροι  ::

----------


## commando

yorgos κανε τα κονε να παρουμε μερικα για R&D χαχα.

----------


## costas43gr

Τελικά βάζοντας το LuCI ποια πακέτα είναι για την quagga & zebra για έναν απλό router ? Έχει αρκετά μέσα στο opkg...
Δεν πάμε σιγά σιγά να το στήνουμε να δούμε πως γίνετε ?

----------


## SV1EFO

Φταιξτε κανενα tutorial ρε παιδια βημα βημα αυτοι που ασχολουνται μπας και...λεω !!!

----------


## costas43gr

Έχουμε κάτι νεότερο για το ωραίο SBC, ή πάγωσε, το δοκίμασε κάνεις ?

----------


## acoul

ο aci το έχει βγάλει online. χθες είχα μπει και έπαιζα ... ωραίο μεν σαν windows δε ... ξενέρωσα. αν έχεις μάθει CLI είναι σαν την σοκολάτα, όλα τα άλλα σου φαίνονται οδοντόκρεμες ... !! 

tutorials θα γράψουν οι άσχετοι !! οι σχετικοί είναι καμμένοι. και εγώ τα καλύτερα tutorials τα έγραφα όταν δεν ήξερα την τύφλα μου !! όχι ότι τώρα την ξέρω ...

----------


## papashark

> Έχουμε κάτι νεότερο για το ωραίο SBC, ή πάγωσε, το δοκίμασε κάνεις ?


Φοβάμε ότι το πάγωσε η ίδια η Ubiquiti, πριν από λίγο καιρό έψαχνα και δεν είχε κανένας διαθέσιμα...

----------


## alasondro

Το δικό μου πάντως κάηκε...με το που του έβαλα μια minipci παρέδωσε πνεύμα...  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Το δικό μου πάντως κάηκε...με το που του έβαλα μια minipci παρέδωσε πνεύμα...


Γενικά από ποιότητα πιστεύω ότι δεν τα πάνε καλά. Και το δικό μου είχε κάτι προβληματάκια.

Γιατί δεν το πας πίσω για αλλαγή ?

----------


## alasondro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alasondro
> 
> Το δικό μου πάντως κάηκε...με το που του έβαλα μια minipci παρέδωσε πνεύμα...  
> 
> 
> Γενικά από ποιότητα πιστεύω ότι δεν τα πάνε καλά. Και το δικό μου είχε κάτι προβληματάκια.
> 
> Γιατί δεν το πας πίσω για αλλαγή ?


Το πήγα...απλά δεν υπήρχε άλλο σε stock και το eshop μου έκανε πίστωση...θα ξαναδοκιμάσω την τύχη μου αν ξαναφέρει

----------


## Acinonyx

> Το δικό μου πάντως κάηκε...με το που του έβαλα μια minipci παρέδωσε πνεύμα...


Τι σου έκανε ακριβώς; Μήπως ήταν όλα τα LEDάκια (πλην του RF) αναμμένα μόνιμα και δεν έκανε boot;

----------


## costas43gr

Εγώ του έχω μια cm9 πάνω και το luci περασμένο, δουλεύει, αλλά ζεσταίνεται και στο γραφείο πάνω αρκετά...όποιος θέλει να μπει, να του δώσω πρόσβαση. Ταράτσα δεν μπορώ να το βγάλω.

----------


## acoul

χθες στο hellug lab του βάλαμε μια σειριακή και μπήκαμε στο bootloader --> Redboot. μέχρι εκεί γιατί μετά πήγαμε για σούβλακους.

μερικά pointers:

RouterStation OpenWRT SW Setup Guide
Flashing UBNT RouterStation (Openwrt forum)
Flashing UBNT RouterStation (Ubiquiti forum)
FreeBSD on UBNT RouterStation
Flash UBNT RouterStation using mtd
UBNT where is the Redboot source?
RouterStation Beta Firmware Change log
jffs for UBNT RouterStation

για σειριακό εδώ

----------


## yorgos

Σουλούπωσα λίγο την πρώτη σελίδα  ::

----------


## JB172

> Σουλούπωσα λίγο την πρώτη σελίδα


Το disclaimer είναι όλα τα λεφτά.  ::

----------


## baskin

Πάρτε μία φωτογραφία από το πρώτο μου RS το οποίο τρέχει custom image του OpenWRT kamikaze r16832 (και με ελληνική μετάφραση στο web interface - luci, για τον κομβούχο που δεν ξέρει Αγγλικά αλλά γουστάρει  ::  ) με δύο UB-5 κάρτες.

Μέχρι στιγμής είναι στο σπίτι-lab και δοκιμάζεται για να αντικαταστήσει ένα ταρατσοpc γενιάς PIII που λειτουργεί σε κόμβο του CyWN με δύο backbones (το οποίο τρέχει ακόμη με το πρώτο build του Acinonyx).

----------


## yorgos

::  Ωραίος

----------


## baskin

Το ποντίκι Microsoft το είδες;;;;  ::

----------


## acoul

Παρουσιάστηκαν κάποια προβλήματα στο RouterStation με το τελευταίο openwrt trunk. το έβαλα σε ένα RB433 και με χαρά είδα ότι τα ίδια προβλήματα υπάρχουν και εκεί, οπότε τα προβλήματα είναι software related και όχι hardware. ένα μαγειρεμένο image που παίζει καλά είναι εδώ

όποιος θέλει bleeding edge αυτά παθαίνει ...

----------


## geeksada

Μολις πηρα το μηχανηματακι και προσπαθω να βαλω το Luci. Το προβλημα ειναι το εξης:



```
[email protected]:/tmp/opkg-lists# opkg list | grep luci-admin-full
luci-admin-full - 0.8.7-1 - 
luci-admin-full - 0.8.6-1 - LuCI Administration - full-featured for full control
[email protected]:/tmp/opkg-lists# opkg install luci-admin-full 
Installing luci-admin-full (0.8.7-1) to root...
Collected errors:
 * ERROR: Package luci-admin-full (parent luci-admin-full) is not available from any configured src.
 * Failed to download luci-admin-full. Perhaps you need to run 'opkg update'?
```

και με opkg update δε γινεται τιποτα.

----------


## baskin

Έλεγξε στο /etc/opkg.conf που κοιτάνε τα sources.

----------


## baskin

> Παρουσιάστηκαν κάποια προβλήματα στο RouterStation με το τελευταίο openwrt trunk. το έβαλα σε ένα RB433 και με χαρά είδα ότι τα ίδια προβλήματα υπάρχουν και εκεί, οπότε τα προβλήματα είναι software related και όχι hardware. ένα μαγειρεμένο image που παίζει καλά είναι εδώ
> 
> όποιος θέλει bleeding edge αυτά παθαίνει ...


Τι προβλήματα είδες. Γιατί αυτό που ανέφερα εδώ λύθηκε και το image που έφτιαξα αμέσως μετά μου φαίνεται ok.

----------


## geeksada

> Έλεγξε στο /etc/opkg.conf που κοιτάνε τα sources.


Το μονο source που εβαλα ειναι:
src luci http://downloads.openwrt.org/kamikaze/8 ... x/packages
μου φαινεται οκ..

----------


## acoul

στον 2.6.30.1 πρέπει να κάνεις revert το module relocation patch αλλιώς δεν παίζει. το καλό είναι ότι ο nbd έφτιαξε το AP/mode στον 2.6.30.1 που είχε πρόβλημα!

Σήμερα, ένα από τα τέσσερα RS που έχω στην διάθεσή μου παρουσίασε πρόβλημα σε μία από τις τρεις mPCI θύρες. συγκεκριμένα στην ath1. βγάζοντας την κάρτα από την συγκεκριμένη θύρα ο router λειτουργεί κατά τα άλλα κανονικά. τα υπόλοιπα RS παίζουν κανονικά μέχρι στιγμής σε διάφορα BB λινκ/κόμβους.

μια και λόγω κόστους δεν έχω στην διάθεσή μου το αντίστοιχο RB433 @680MHz δεν μπορώ να συγκρίνω ποιοτικά ποιο από τα δύο board δουλεύει καλύτερα, σταθερά κλπ. το γεγονός όμως είναι ότι η θέση των mPCI στα RouterBoard δεν είναι η βέλτιστη σε σχέση με τις παρεμβολές που μπορεί να έχουν οι κάρτες μεταξύ τους αλλά και στο θέμα της θερμοκρασίας/ψύξης τους.

το συγκεκριμένο συμβάν το αναφέρω και στο φόρουμ της ubiquiti

----------


## geeksada

> Σήμερα, ένα από τα τέσσερα RS που έχω στην διάθεσή μου παρουσίασε πρόβλημα σε μία από τις τρεις mPCI θύρες. συγκεκριμένα στην ath1. βγάζοντας την κάρτα από την συγκεκριμένη θύρα ο router λειτουργεί κατά τα άλλα κανονικά. τα υπόλοιπα RS παίζουν κανονικά μέχρι στιγμής σε διάφορα BB λινκ/κόμβους.
> το αναφέρω και στο φόρουμ της ubiquiti


Βασικα κι εγω αυτο παρατηρησα πριν λιγο. Για την ακριβεια μολις την κανω enable για 1 λεπτο αφου ανοιξει ο router τα pings περνανε κανονικα, και μετα τιποτα.. Απλα δεν εχω αλλη miniPci τωρα, να δω μηπως φταιει αυτη.

----------


## quam

> Απλα δεν εχω αλλη miniPci τωρα, να δω μηπως φταιει αυτη.


Γιώργο ... δεν θυμάμαι αν σου είπα ότι σε περιμένει στο συρτάρι μου μια καρτούλα  ::

----------


## quam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Παρουσιάστηκαν κάποια προβλήματα στο RouterStation με το τελευταίο openwrt trunk. το έβαλα σε ένα RB433 και με χαρά είδα ότι τα ίδια προβλήματα υπάρχουν και εκεί, οπότε τα προβλήματα είναι software related και όχι hardware. ένα μαγειρεμένο image που παίζει καλά είναι εδώ
> 
> όποιος θέλει bleeding edge αυτά παθαίνει ...
> 
> 
> Τι προβλήματα είδες. Γιατί αυτό που ανέφερα εδώ λύθηκε και το image που έφτιαξα αμέσως μετά μου φαίνεται ok.


Που μπορεί να βρει κάποιος σαν αυτό το image (trx, bin) για Atheros ?
(+ όνομα αρχείου pls)

----------


## baskin

Μπορείς να βρεις τα image μου στο ftp://www.cywn.gr

Προσοχή επειδή είναι πίσω από NAT, δεν δουλεύει από browser αλλά μόνο από FTP client σε Active mode.

To image για το RS είναι το openwrt-ar71xx-ubnt-rs-squashfs.bin

----------


## quam

Thanks  ::

----------


## geeksada

Απο θερμοκρασιες πως πατε? Γιατι το δικο μου το αφησα να δουλεψει 2 μερες και εκαιγε παρα πολυ.
Χλωμο το βλεπω να αντεχει στην ταρατσα (ειδικα αυτες τις μερες) πανω απο εβδομαδα.. 
Θα το ανεβασω απο βδομαδα, και θα προσπαθησω να κανω καμια πατεντα με τη ψυξη (πχ να βαραει κανενα ανεμιστηρακι πανω στον επεξεργαστη) και βλεπουμε..

----------


## baskin

Και εγώ δεν το έχω ανεβάσει ταράτσα ακόμη. Μάλλον μέσα στο άλλο μήνα θα γίνει και θα μπει σε κουτί με ανεμιστήρα εξαγωγής του αέρα (η εισαγωγή θα είναι ελεύθερη μόνο με φίλτρο). Πάντως και εμένα μου φάνηκε ότι ζεσταίνεται αρκετά. Δεν μου έχει κολλήσει όμως καθόλου.

----------


## papashark

> Απο θερμοκρασιες πως πατε? Γιατι το δικο μου το αφησα να δουλεψει 2 μερες και εκαιγε παρα πολυ.
> Χλωμο το βλεπω να αντεχει στην ταρατσα (ειδικα αυτες τις μερες) πανω απο εβδομαδα.. 
> Θα το ανεβασω απο βδομαδα, και θα προσπαθησω να κανω καμια πατεντα με τη ψυξη (πχ να βαραει κανενα ανεμιστηρακι πανω στον επεξεργαστη) και βλεπουμε..


Σχεδόν όλοι (πλην acoul) έχουμε κάνει έντονα παράπονα για την ζέστη, και αρκετά έχουν καεί.

----------


## geeksada

Ουτε σε μενα εχει παρουσιασει καποιο κολλημα.
Προς το παρον το αφηνω να δουλευει σπιτι, οποτε αν ειναι να καει, ας καει τωρα πριν το ανεβασω στην ταρατσα.
Παντως μου κανει εντυπωση πως και στο forum της ubiquiti δεν αναφερει κανεις κατι τετοιο. Επισης θερμοκρασια λειτουργιας γραφει μεχρι 75 βαθμους.

----------


## quam

> Ουτε σε μενα εχει παρουσιασει καποιο κολλημα.
> Προς το παρον το αφηνω να δουλευει σπιτι, οποτε αν ειναι να καει, ας καει τωρα πριν το ανεβασω στην ταρατσα.
> Παντως μου κανει εντυπωση πως και στο forum της ubiquiti δεν αναφερει κανεις κατι τετοιο. Επισης θερμοκρασια λειτουργιας γραφει μεχρι 75 βαθμους.


Καλύτερα να το ανεβάσεις ταράτσα και να πάθει ότι είναι να πάθει αυτό το καλοκαίρι, που ισχύει και η εγγύηση, γιατί αν σου πάθει κάτι το επόμενο καλοκαίρι ... βράσε ρύζι  ::

----------


## acoul

update

----------


## ysam

Τελικά έχει πρόβλημα ε?




> I've heard some stories about the RS failing hardware wise. Today one of the lead developers of openwrt lost his RS too. it made a sound upon power disconnection and it never came back. another openwrt developer had a similar incident a few weeks back. 
> 
> I happen to own four RS units and so far I had no such incident. Though today after making some tests with latest openwrt trunk, I noticed that in one of my RS, one of the mPCI slot went bad. when a wifi card was installed on that slot I was getting hardware errors and a system crash. this was not happening, using the same wifi cards on the other RS unit. the problematic RS is working fine with just two mPCI/wifi cards installed on the good mPCI slots. 
> 
> on all four units I've flashed latest firmware from ubiquiti before flashing openwrt firmware. 
> 
> feel free to share your experience as far as the quality build of the RouterStation. As I and a lot of others I belive, have high hopes about the RS product family, this is a very serious and important issue and it would be nice to also get some feedback about it from the official channels.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## acoul

> Τελικά έχει πρόβλημα ε?


ακόμη δεν έχω καταλήξει αν το πρόβλημα οφείλεται σε hardware ή bios/driver. ένα κομμάτι πάντως στον mimis87 δουλεύει άψογα με παλιότερο openwrt trunk όπως και ένα κομμάτι που υπάρχει στον πάγκο του ozonet lab.

το ψάχνουμε σε συνεργασία με τους openwrt developers και αν με ρωτήσεις εκεί είναι όλο το ζουμί και ατέλειωτο παιγνίδι της υπόθεσης.

----------


## ysam

Είδες παίρνεις ένα h/w και μετά ξεκινάει το παιγνίδι.. Πριν καλά καλά το καταλάβεις αντί να βγάζεις λινκς τελικά κάνεις debug το s/w και το h/w. Αυτό όμως μερικές φορές και για κάποιους ανθρώπους, είναι out of scope!

----------


## acoul

> Αυτό όμως μερικές φορές και για κάποιους ανθρώπους, είναι out of scope!


δεν έχεις άδικο. υπάρχει η νοοτροπία του: φτιάξε το μόνος σου, και η νοοτροπία: περίμενε να το φτιάξει κάποιος άλλος για εσένα. το πρόβλημα το εντοπίζω στους φερόμενους ως ειδήμονες που υιοθετούν το τελευταίο προσπαθώντας παράλληλα με κάθε τρόπο να απαξιώσουν το πρώτο!

----------


## ysam

Κοίτα όταν αγοράζεις κάτι περιμένεις να παίζει κιόλας. Δεν περιμένεις να σου καεί την ίδια μέρα και δεν περιμένεις να έχεις θέματα που πρέπει εσύ να βρεις τι είναι και τι φταίει. 

Αυτό τα RB και τα Alix αλλά και άλλα h/w το έχουν πετύχει προς το παρόν.

----------


## acoul

> Κοίτα όταν αγοράζεις κάτι περιμένεις να παίζει κιόλας. Δεν περιμένεις να σου καεί την ίδια μέρα και δεν περιμένεις να έχεις θέματα που πρέπει εσύ να βρεις τι είναι και τι φταίει.


ούτε εδώ έχεις άδικο. αλλά πάντα θα υπάρχουν προβλήματα που με το σωστό software μπορούν να αντιμετωπιστούν βλέπε routing & RouterOS/Mikrotik. φυσικά αν το software είναι και open source και κάποιος έχει την διάθεση και όρεξη, εκεί μπορεί και ο ίδιος να επέμβει και να βρει ή βοηθήσει να βρεθούν πιο γρήγορα λύσεις στα όποια προβλήματα.

εξάλλου το AWMN δεν ήταν ποτέ σπορ με λύση που παρέχει το κλειδί στο χέρι --> άσχετα αν η παρουσία και έντονη αποκλειστική προώθηση του Mikrotik, κατά την προσωπική μου εκτίμηση, έκανε μεγάλη και ανεπανόρθωτη ζημιά στην ποιότητα και δυναμική του δικτύου.

----------


## ysam

...στην ποιότητά? ΠΛΑΚΑ κάνεις! Δεν έχεις ιδέα πως ήταν πριν, γιαυτό μιλάς..

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> Κοίτα όταν αγοράζεις κάτι περιμένεις να παίζει κιόλας. Δεν περιμένεις να σου καεί την ίδια μέρα και δεν περιμένεις να έχεις θέματα που πρέπει εσύ να βρεις τι είναι και τι φταίει. 
> 
> 
> ούτε εδώ έχεις άδικο. αλλά πάντα θα υπάρχουν προβλήματα που με το σωστό software μπορούν να αντιμετωπιστούν βλέπε routing & RouterOS/Mikrotik. φυσικά αν το software είναι και open source και κάποιος έχει την διάθεση και όρεξη, εκεί μπορεί και ο ίδιος να επέμβει και να βρει ή βοηθήσει να βρεθούν πιο γρήγορα λύσεις στα όποια προβλήματα..


Πόσο μακριά όμως είναι το να έχεις διάθεση και όρεξη, με το να καθοδηγής τον κόσμο να αγοράσει κάτι μη δοκιμασμένο, κάτι που αποδείχθηκε προβληματικό, μόνο και μόνο λόγο εμπάθειας σε κάτι άσχετο με το HW ?

Πόσο σοβαρός είσαι μετά ?

----------


## acoul

> Πόσο μακριά όμως είναι το να έχεις διάθεση και όρεξη, με το να καθοδηγής τον κόσμο να αγοράσει κάτι μη δοκιμασμένο, κάτι που αποδείχθηκε προβληματικό, μόνο και μόνο λόγο εμπάθειας σε κάτι άσχετο με το HW ?
> 
> Πόσο σοβαρός είσαι μετά ?


... όπως το MikroTik routing για παράδειγμα ... !!

----------


## ysam

Toiiing..!!!!!!

Helloooowww...Άσχετο?!?

----------

